# cut firewood w/ yellow green wood



## okiemom

just a stab in the dark:help:. We just got some firewood delivered and it came from an area w/ pecans. It had the most brightly colored green/ yellow wood. Anyone know what it would be? It was neon compared to the pecan wood next to it.

It looked like what treated lumber looks like in color. The bark was some what ridged not smooth. I had no twigs or leaves. I thought the vibrent color of the wood would be a tip off. 

I really hated trying to figure out what trees were based only on bark.


----------



## mistletoad

That would be Tulip Tree (aka yellow poplar).


----------



## copperhead46

If you're in Rogers County, most likely you have a Bois D'Arc, or commonly known around here as a hedge apple. We just cut one last week and it has the most beautifull yellow/green wood. It burns wonderfully, very hot!!


----------



## bee

could be locust..that has ridged bark and makes excellent firewood;;wood almost looks like treated wood when dry..more yellow when green


----------



## charliesbugs

Charlie worked in a sawmill and he says hedgeapple.


----------



## ksfarmer

I vote for hedge apple too. Although, mulberry is a bright yellow also.


----------



## stormwalker

I was thinking Mulberry,... but I've never seen inside an Osage orange tree.
Hmmm- it appears they are related.


----------



## MELOC

tulip tree...poplar


----------



## beerancher

it would be hedge or mulberry a lot of hedge has a red tint to the bark and will pop a lot when burned


----------



## FlagWaver

In the northeast yellow firewood means locust and it burns very very well.


----------



## thequeensblessing

It would be locust around here too. although tulip popular does have a greenish yellow tint, it's not nearly as striking as the color of cut locust.


----------



## deaconjim

I'm thinking locust. Poplar often has some purple in it, at least around here.


----------



## FlagWaver

thequeensblessing said:


> It would be locust around here too. although tulip popular does have a greenish yellow tint, it's not nearly as striking as the color of cut locust.


I think tulip poplar is the name of the tree the kids would call "cucumber tree" when they were little. They thought the greenish color looked like cucumbers.


----------



## okiemom

Thank you all! The firewood guy delivered more and this time it had the thorns w/ it and it was said it was a locust. The thornes made it identifiable as there are only so many trees in OK that have thornes. 

I need to do a better job of identifiying wood by just bark. I am not there yet.


----------

